# Mineral makeup users with acne scars help me!



## ashk36 (Mar 25, 2009)

These damn red marks...I can only cover them so much but I can still see them. I just cannot get the coverage I want like I used to get with liquid foundation. I use Coastal Scents silk cover mineral foundation, and while the coverage is decent I can still see those buggers even when I concentrate on them with a smaller brush. Those of you who have the same red marks, what kind of mmu do you use to get great coverage, and what brush do you suggest? I am on the fence on whether I want to get the 182, but it's just so expensive I don't know if I can justify spending $45 on one little brush. Is it just me? Is it my brushes (I use the coastal scents kabuki that came with the 3 piece set)? Is it my makeup? I need help.


----------



## n_c (Mar 25, 2009)

I've found that with mineral makeup you can get a heavier coverage if used wet. I think a flat top brush would suit your needs better than the 182.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response! I actually did get the sonya kashuk flat top brush, I haven't tried applying wet with that brush. When I used it dry, it looked like the makeup went straight into my pores and looked really spotty and gross. I may have to try it wet.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Mar 25, 2009)

Try using a flocked sponge to apply on the parts of your face with the red marks ... dip the clean sponge in your mineral powder and press or pat (do not rub) it over the spots then blend the edges.  It provides better coverage than a brush. I use the Jane Iredale flocked sponge for this: Jane Iredale Flocked Sponge at DermStore


----------



## merlegirl (Mar 25, 2009)

I use merle norman mineral makeup it has great coverage. I also use a tinted moisturizer under for better coverage. If i have a breakout i wet a concealer brush and dip it into the powder it makes a paste that works as a good coverup!


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have similar problems and asked the same question in another forum. Answers were to apply foundation first then conceal then add another layer of foundation again (mineral of course) or also mix foundation with a touch of primer and mix in cap. Do you use bare minerals?? If so try summer bisque with well rested mixed. The foundation.concealer.foundation works better but still not perfect.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_These damn red marks...I can only cover them so much but I can still see them. I just cannot get the coverage I want like I used to get with liquid foundation. I use Coastal Scents silk cover mineral foundation, and while the coverage is decent I can still see those buggers even when I concentrate on them with a smaller brush. Those of you who have the same red marks, what kind of mmu do you use to get great coverage, and what brush do you suggest? I am on the fence on whether I want to get the 182, but it's just so expensive I don't know if I can justify spending $45 on one little brush. Is it just me? Is it my brushes (I use the coastal scents kabuki that came with the 3 piece set)? Is it my makeup? I need help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually, I just apply the all over foundation first - then yes, the scars still show through but then I go back - with the same foundation and a tiny tiny brush and dab it on top of those spots as if you were using a concealer.  You can build up as much powder as you need on the spot and in about 10 minutes it will set and 'meld' into the oils of your skin and will blend out with the area around it.  It takes a bit of extra time (grrr imperfect skin) but it looks very natural at the end.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbleheart* 

 
_Actually, I just apply the all over foundation first - then yes, the scars still show through but then I go back - with the same foundation and a tiny tiny brush and dab it on top of those spots as if you were using a concealer.  You can build up as much powder as you need on the spot and in about 10 minutes it will set and 'meld' into the oils of your skin and will blend out with the area around it.  It takes a bit of extra time (grrr imperfect skin) but it looks very natural at the end._

 

Thanks, I'll have to try this!


----------



## theleopard (Aug 10, 2010)

use everyday minerals!! it has nice heavy coverage when buffed into skin!! or if you want unnoticeable coverage use cream concealer


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2010)

I wear concealer to cover acne scars, over every foundation - also mineral foundation


----------



## KrissyJ (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a problem with this as well. I love my BE mineral make-up but I do have a few old acne scars that I just can't seem to get covered. I've tried using the make-up itself as a concealer but they are still visible. Recently I bought a separate concealer at Sephora. I'm still not totally happy.

I'm thinking of trying the suggestion to use the mineral make-up wet.


----------



## LorraineER (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a lot of redness in my cheeks and acne marks in various places on my face. I have been using mineral foundation too and it took some experimenting to find a brand and level of coverage that  best worked for me. I like both Dreamworld cosmetics and Meow Cosmetics because out of all I've tried they are the best quality, they don't look cakey, they cover enough, etc. I use a primer- usually Benefit's the PoreFessional or sometimes MUFE HD. Then I use a small flat top eyeshadow brush and apply the color corrector called "nut" from DreamWorld, it's a green powder, to my acne spots & scars. I then use a slightly bigger but still small brush to spot apply the "nut" powder lightly on the redness in my cheeks. Then I use a  powder brush to apply the mineral foundation to my face, and use my Smashbox Flat-Top #29 Face brush to buff it all in. I only ordered a sample baggie for a few dollars of the "Nut" powder from Dreamworld and I've been using it daily for 3 weeks! I will definitely purchase it when I run out. I use the foundation from DreamWorld when I want a dewy finish and I use Meow Cosmetics foundation when I want a Matte finish. I use Meow's heaviest coverage formula which is called Flawless Feline. They both offer samples and both will help you pick out foundation. I hope maybe some of that will help!


----------

